# RX safety glasses on the job



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 4, 2017)

Is anyone using prescription eye protection on the job? I'm looking for clear RX safety glasses mainly for ballistic protection in a tactical environment, but also to provide protection from bodily fluids during patient care. I have been looking at 5.11 wiley x and  oakley.
Most wrap around eye protection I have found requires a dorky looking RX insert so that you're wearing two pairs of glasses at once. I suppose I can live with this but has anyone tried it? Is it uncomfortable and do your eyelashes rub on the inserts? Any other feedback or tips?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Apr 4, 2017)

I had em and quickly stopped wearing them. I thought it would be a great idea, but I'm nearsighted, and they made IV starts all but impossible. They spent more time on top of my head then over my eyes. I just went with ballistic clear lenses in a pair of Oakley flak jacket frames my dog chewed on a little.


----------



## VFlutter (Apr 4, 2017)

Oakley M Frame with Helo Gasket. You look tactical as **** and can watch the helicopters land without rotor wash in your face,


----------



## ExpatMedic0 (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't think the helo gasket is rx compadible. Looks cool though.


----------



## NysEms2117 (Apr 4, 2017)

ExpatMedic0 said:


> Is anyone using prescription eye protection on the job? I'm looking for clear RX safety glasses mainly for ballistic protection in a tactical environment, but also to provide protection from bodily fluids during patient care. I have been looking at 5.11 wiley x and  oakley.
> Most wrap around eye protection I have found requires a dorky looking RX insert so that you're wearing two pairs of glasses at once. I suppose I can live with this but has anyone tried it? Is it uncomfortable and do your eyelashes rub on the inserts? Any other feedback or tips?


rec specs? tbh idk if that company still exists, but i have a buddy who i play mens league lacrosse with that wears them under his helmet.


----------



## Ensihoitaja (Apr 4, 2017)

I don't do prescription glasses, but I have Oakley Flak Jackets that I wear on every call. It looks like you can do prescription Flak Jackets through OakleySI- http://www.oakleysi.com/Root/Prescription/RX-Sunglasses-/RX-Flak-Jacket/p/29-330-22-389


----------



## Tigger (Apr 5, 2017)

I also do the above with an old pair of oakley's and some lenses from a company called Revant (non-prescription). As far as I know you can get the actual Oakley's as prescription. 

I wish I wore the every call, one day I'll figure out how to remember to take off sunglasses before going in the house.


----------



## Bullets (Apr 27, 2017)

I wear contacts and get clear safety glasses from Home Depot. They have a 3 pack thats like 10 bucks. If i break them or lose them, so what


----------



## Dennhop (May 28, 2017)

ESS makes inserts for their safety glasses that function well.  Used them for a year in Iraq, before I had PRK done, and never had any issues with them sitting too close to my eyes or rubbing weird


----------

